# Good Luck to all running 2012 Spring Grand



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

Good luck to all my friends that are attendng the 2012 HRC Spring Grand, I will be watching your progress starting on Saturday. May all your birds be belly up and your blinds straight.

One bird at a time, BREATH!!!!


----------



## Erik Nilsson (Jan 16, 2011)

Good luck to all!


----------



## duxbac (Apr 22, 2009)

Just 3 marks and a blind X4 and then sit.
Go Get 'em. 
Best wishes for all!


----------



## jpl-1014 (Jan 29, 2011)

Good luck to everyone in the Grand, hopefully one day I will be there with all of you.


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

Margo Ellis said:


> Good luck to all my friends that are attendng the 2012 HRC Spring Grand, I will be watching your progress starting on Saturday. May all your birds be belly up and your blinds straight.
> 
> One bird at a time, BREATH!!!!


Good luck to Tim Doane and his wife Patti (who is running her first Grand!), Ronnie Lee and his crew, Matt Mills and Pep, and whoever else I am missing! Rock on!


----------



## Carol Cassity (Aug 19, 2004)

Pick 'em all up, bring 'em all back!


----------



## hooked on quackers (Nov 7, 2010)

Good luck to everyone running


----------



## Splash_em (Apr 23, 2009)

Does anyone know what time the chicken chunkin starts in the AM?


----------



## Carol Cassity (Aug 19, 2004)

I would bet 8 am on the dot. The Grand usually starts on time. Hope I get to play again in a year or two.


----------



## Keven (Oct 25, 2003)

The very best of luck to all the talent at the Grand! We'd love nothing more than to see a record number of passes!!


----------



## Labs a mundo (Mar 20, 2009)

Best of luck to everyone, especially to my Canadian friends who have driven a long way to get there. 
But mostly... have fun and enjoy the ride!


----------



## Splash_em (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks Carol. Looks like they may have a late start due to lightning. 

Got a personal interest in A flight.


----------



## birddawg (Jan 16, 2012)

Best of luck to everybody.

Does anyone know if they will be updating whats going on in real time?


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

The worst of the storm is going north but they will not be completely clear until 11am.


----------



## Bill Davis (Sep 15, 2003)

They say there is some flooding going on. Might be running four water series


----------



## greencaps (May 30, 2009)

Good luck to everyone running the Grand. Especially to my good buddies Clark Kennington, Mark Harville and Larry Noland. Habe fun and bring home the green!!!!


----------



## Lee Jones (Mar 19, 2011)

Godd luck to everyone...especially Scott Greer with 5 or 6 passes in Fall 2011 Grand!


----------



## greencaps (May 30, 2009)

Anybody heard anything?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

also wondering if anyone has any information?

Here's the latest I have:

RAIN DELAY !
We have not run any dogs yet (10:30 AM)
We do not have internet access on site ... we will update in evenings as soon as we can.

taken from:

http://www.huntingretrieverclub.org/GRAND/2012SPRING/INDEX.htm


----------



## KTaylor (May 19, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> also wondering if anyone has any information?
> 
> Here's the latest I have:
> 
> ...


On Chris Jobman's Facebook page it says they got rolling around 11am. He most likely wont get all of his dogs ran today.


----------



## Andy Symons (Oct 2, 2003)

I'm in flight B and sitting at home 2 hours south. Just doesn't feel right!! The wife will probably kick me to the couch tonight!!


----------



## jerrod denton (Jul 17, 2010)

Any word??


----------



## TollerLover (Aug 25, 2008)

13 Region 1 dogs still in!


----------



## SSCarnage (Feb 3, 2012)

Go Region 1!!! Good luck to Dean, Shawn and the rest of the gang!


----------



## duxbac (Apr 22, 2009)

Anyone else havng trouble getting their web site? I keep getting bounced out. Keeping to keep tabs on my buddies and my dog #245


----------



## SSCarnage (Feb 3, 2012)

It worked for me just a little while ago...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

works fine for me.
Your dog, #245, did get called back.



duxbac said:


> Anyone else havng trouble getting their web site? I keep getting bounced out. Keeping to keep tabs on my buddies and my dog #245


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

If anyone is a numbers geek like I am...
yesterday 278 dogs ran, 205 (74%) were called back.


----------



## Kirkd (Nov 18, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> If anyone is a numbers geek like I am...
> yesterday 278 dogs ran, 205 (74%) were called back.


Hoping TORK is in the call backs. Looks like he did not get to run yesterday dog C Flight # 285. I do not see the call backs currently


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

As near as I can tell, the following dogs did not run yesterday:
A83-A95
B162-B192
C270-C288
D353-D385


----------



## jerrod denton (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm rooting for dog 192 my pups mom


----------



## jerrod denton (Jul 17, 2010)

Any news on today??


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

Many dogs had to run two series yesterday (Sun) in the record heat of 94 deg. Weather doesn't look much better with afternoon storms and big wind. Sucks for those dogs that have to run in it compared to those that don't due to running order. 

Call back still not updated from Sat


----------



## Kirkd (Nov 18, 2008)

Jeff Huntington said:


> Many dogs had to run two series yesterday (Sun) in the record heat of 94 deg. Weather doesn't look much better with afternoon storms and big wind. Sucks for those dogs that have to run in it compared to those that don't due to running order.
> 
> Call back still not updated from Sat


Jeff you there?


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

Kirkd said:


> Jeff you there?


No just have some good friends keeping me updated. See Tork is still playing as is Colby. Good job


----------



## bobkrimm (Aug 20, 2008)

Sunday results are posted
http://www.huntingretrieverclub.org/GRAND/2012SPRING/INDEX.htm


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

was there really a delayed quad for the first series of A flight (second series of B flight) or did the person who told me that use the wrong term? Anyone know?


----------



## RetrieverLuvr (Jun 28, 2010)

Purina Land. D Started with this series.









Link to bigger picturehttps://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/537647_3150888973033_1744021646_n.jpg








What the cover looked like in Person


----------



## RetrieverLuvr (Jun 28, 2010)

Bayer Water...I think.

Working dog and Honor call and Honor shoots a dry pop. 3 Seconds later first bird comes out and working dog shoots all 3 bird.

This Blind was killer.......











https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/538182_3150894293166_1289389955_32278345_1790330933_n.jpg








What the cover looked like in person


----------



## RetrieverLuvr (Jun 28, 2010)

Water Held on the Stick Pond
I didnt get to see this test from the line so Its mostly accurate...not 100%. 











Bigger picture link..
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/149306_3150970175063_1444578578_n.jpg



Dont have an acctual picture either. But here is a picture link of the pond a few weeks ago...Test was held in the middle of the picture in that far corner The line was in the middle of this picture
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/531352_3039799995878_1289389955_32229074_1188826900_n.jpg





Bigger picture link..
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/149306_3150970175063_1444578578_n.jpg


----------



## BlaineT (Jul 17, 2010)

keep posting the setup shots and pics. Thanks for the updates.


----------



## mudd (Jul 22, 2010)

What he said^^^^


----------



## RetrieverLuvr (Jun 28, 2010)

Drake Land.

K Not sure if this one is correct in placement....but its the general idea.









Link to bigger picture
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/579569_3151164979933_1289389955_32278505_207496849_n.jpghttp://


Acctual picture


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

great photos and links, thanks so much


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks for the pics and set ups

Flight A. 57 to 4th
Flight B. 45 
Flight C. 31
Flight D. 32

Interesting numbers
May be off one or so


----------



## keithwinch (May 26, 2009)

Does anyone know the judges paring for each flight?


----------



## sparksaume (Jan 27, 2011)

Good luck to all of the remaining competitiors


----------



## BlaineT (Jul 17, 2010)

any updates?


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

127 going to upland tomorrow


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

I just got home tonight after helping out Wisill for the last few days. I got to follow the group D dogs for three days and today I was with the A group but got to go around and see some more of the test. I'll miss the upland. I got some photos. I'll post a link to them after I get to go through them all.

Handlers coming out from the handlers meeting at the Purina test on day 1.








The Drake test ready for group D 








Looking at the line for the Tritronics test from across the pond by the blind on Friday








That bigfoot in the back moved








The test dog clearing the decoys after the handlers meeting this morning for group A


----------



## Janet Kimbrough (Aug 14, 2003)

Great shots Bob.

Janet


----------



## keithwinch (May 26, 2009)

Thank you Bob and others for the pictures and the drawings. Much better than what we are getting to date from the official photographer.. :-( Not being able to be there in person, pictures and drawings and snippets of info sure helps the antsyness of the wait.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

keithwinch said:


> Thank you Bob and others for the pictures and the drawings. Much better than what we are getting to date from the official photographer.. :-( Not being able to be there in person, pictures and drawings and snippets of info sure helps the antsyness of the wait.



Keith

I have been trying to follow your dogs progress.. Good luck! Looks like Your hangin in there!!
Good luck!!

Gooser


----------

